# Backflush disc



## Scubasteve (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi there. I lost all my accessories in a house move rectory. Anyone know where I can get a new backflush disc and the tablets?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Don't you just love predictive.

I just bought a back-flush disc off the bay for £2


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Scubasteve said:


> Hi there. I lost all my accessories in a house move rectory. Anyone know where I can get a new backflush disc and the tablets?


What machine is it?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If Sage the answer to that is pretty simple - if the cheaper end

https://sageappliances.co.uk/collections/bes870uk-parts/products/54mm-cleaning-disc?variant=48130789636

or

https://sageappliances.co.uk/collections/bes920uk-parts/products/58mm-cleaning-disc?variant=48129711108

Way better than the usual blank metal basket as you get to clean your portafilter and a basket a bit as well.

John

-


----------

